# WHo do i believe with CPU Temp : GIGABYTE Easy tune 5 pro or Realtemp ?



## wolf2009 (Apr 20, 2008)

i got GIGABYTE EX-38 DS4 mobo . GIGABYTE's utility shows CPU temp as 27C and real temp shows around 48C , who do i believe ? 

CPU is q9450 , heatsink is Zerotherm Nirvana 120mm , CPU is at stock .


----------



## trog100 (Apr 20, 2008)

why believe either of em.. they could both be lying.. but welcome to the 45nm who the f-ck knows club..

trog


----------



## DOM (Apr 20, 2008)

trog100 said:


> why believe either of em.. they could both be lying.. but welcome to the 45nm who the f-ck knows club..
> 
> trog


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 20, 2008)

what temp does bios say?


----------



## DOM (Apr 20, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> what temp does bios say?



bios only shows cpu not cores afaik

edit LOL thats what his asking cpu and core are not the same core are lil bit hotter I dont think mine are right

cpu34 cores 39-39-44-44


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Apr 20, 2008)

In my experience with AMD lower nm means lower temps, but I'm not sure about Intel.
I always use Everest for my temps though, give that a try.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 20, 2008)

my cores are about 5-10 difference for some reason


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 20, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> my cores are about 5-10 difference for some reason



Its either you put too much thermal compound on one side of the core and the other core has a little thermal compound or your cpu cooler is not centered. But what do you use for sensor monitoring.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Its either you put too much thermal compound on one side of the core and the other core has a little thermal compound or your cpu cooler is not centered. But what do you use for sensor monitoring.



Differing core temperatures can also have a lot to do with the flatness of an IHS.  After lapping, a lot of peoples differences between cores have come down, and even some have not.

I wouldn't worry about different core temperatures.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 20, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Differing core temperatures can also have a lot to do with the flatness of an IHS.  After lapping, a lot of peoples differences between cores have come down, and even some have not.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about different core temperatures.



Agree!! Mine have always been different.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

If you want a true temperature, go buy a temperature monitor like in a fan controller or something.  Nothing software-based.  The software-based and mobo/chip based ones are usually wrong in my experience.

You can also use an infared thingy, but you won't get die or core temps with that, just surface temps.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 20, 2008)

i remember the days when the only way u could tell how hot the cpu is was to put your hand on the heatsink.. its a method i still use when in doubt.. he he he

but i think the 45nm die shrink has caused sensor problems in the new chips.. things are that small they dont quite work as well as they used to with the older bigger chips.. 

trog


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

trog100 said:


> i remember the days when the only way u could tell how hot the cpu is was to put your hand on the heatsink.. its a method i still use when in doubt.. he he he
> 
> but i think the 45nm die shrink has caused sensor problems in the new chips.. things are that small they dont quite work as well as they used to with the older bigger chips..
> 
> trog



I always use that method!  Probably not the safest one all the time...


----------



## trog100 (Apr 20, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I always use that method!  Probably not the safest one all the time...



its reliable.. my e8400 cooler base is barely warm to the touch.. the air coming off it is cool.. i am pretty certain my chip aint running hot.. compared to my room heater grafix card  its a fridge.. he he he

odd really when u think a similar 100 watts of heat is being generated by both of em and temp readouts can be roughly similar.. 

trog


----------



## thebeephaha (Apr 21, 2008)

We should just make a program that uses the bios sensor in combination with the techniques of real temp & core temp then just averages it all out....................


----------



## xu^ (Apr 21, 2008)

my Q6600 is pretty much the same within a couple of degrees using coretemp + realtemp 38/40c

but weirdly on my E2160 its a huge difference,with coretemp it says my cores are idling around 40/42c but realtemp says idling around 24/25c !!  which is right lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 21, 2008)

Just goes to show you that you really can't trust software temp monitoring programs...


----------



## trog100 (Apr 21, 2008)

i think a safe bet would be to take the stock cooler.. things set at stock speeds.. then  useing whatever piece of software that suits u take a load reading.. idle dosnt matter in the slightest..

if that load reading is say 50C.. u can assume that 50C or whatever is safe.. take it from there and use the load temp u first get as a basic yardstick with the same software..

trog


----------



## modder (Jun 5, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> i got GIGABYTE EX-38 DS4 mobo . GIGABYTE's utility shows CPU temp as 27C and real temp shows around 48C , who do i believe ?
> 
> CPU is q9450 , heatsink is Zerotherm Nirvana 120mm , CPU is at stock .


GIGABYTE's utility shows CPU  Tcase


----------

